#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 最喜歡龍有多少隻角??

## 極東馴龍者

每次看到許多龍都有很多的角
但偶爾也只有一隻角
你們(心目中)最想要龍有幾隻角呢XDD?? 不論種類!!

                                                                      已更新

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

品種不一樣,角的隻數也不一樣
又可分為鼻角(DnD藍龍[額角?]/MH棘龍)
側角(很常見)
頭角(更常見)
...等等等

因此,我覺得這個投票 沒意義

----------


## 阿翔

話說~沒有「其他」的選擇喔~我的答案不在以上5個之中，
我覺得，不同種族和年齡的龍都有不同的角數量，
例如說幼年的龍可能只有兩三隻角、但成年後卻多長幾隻；
而中國龍和西方龍的角的數目也應該有所不同，
一般中國龍也被指有兩隻鹿角，西方龍的角則千奇百怪而且數量隨自己喜歡，
到底龍的角有多少，這也是看畫家和大家的喜歡吧。

----------


## 極東馴龍者

這是我平常在想的問題耶XD
我好像漏掉了一些
或許是沒意義沒錯啦!!
我是想看大家心目中的狀態XD
看看是不是和我的一樣的想法  呵呵

----------


## wingwolf

更喜歡兩只角
屬於比較普遍的類型~~

主要是因爲兩只大角比較常見吧（小角/小刺數量不限）
像是在很多影視作品裏，常見的都是雙角龍
而且兩只角大概也可以方便騎士抓握（炸飛

而中國龍一般都是雙角
不過也有沒有角的種類（螭龍）

說到底還是習慣成自然的“成雙成對最好”的觀念作祟XDD（喂）

----------


## 星空o痕之龍

我覺得應該要2支就夠了吧!!!

龍長太多的角倒是不怎麼好看我是這麼認為的啦!!!!!

但還看個人啦!!!!旦角太多到覺得他不像龍,倒是挺像一頭怪物耶!!!!




> 請勿使用注音文
> 此次由管理員代為修正，切勿再犯
> 
> 站務  幻貓

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

雖然說我是投2隻角的龍                                                                        

但我本身對龍有幾隻角並無太大的感覺
(那如果是全身是角的"刺蝟"龍呢)

不過某些龍我還是絕得只要一 兩隻角就好了

----------


## 紅峽青燦

青背一向喜歡中國龍
喜歡兩隻角
但青背畫西方龍時
都給他畫很多很多的角

----------


## 闇影龍

某龍比較喜歡兩支角的樣子~

可能是看習慣了吧@@"

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

大部分龍都有兩隻角
這還滿正常的
不過我喜歡的龍有些是四隻角的
看起來也很帥氣
不輸給兩隻角的龍呢!  :Smile:

----------


## ma星云

通常都是1-2隻角吧
再多就沒位置放了

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

我比較喜歡龍王傳說的(沒有角)的白龍ㄟ~
覺得好像我是異類，可是，我喜歡的龍似乎有點不一樣。
如果真的要說的話~我第2喜歡的是兩隻角(火焰龍)古力得~~~
還有伊格尼爾(魔導少年.妖精尾巴)~  :Very Happy: 

另外，席龍頭上那算角嗎?我覺得比較想羽毛之類的，有誰有答案?

----------


## 莫克斯 艾倫

我覺得每個龍所擁有的角數目是沒有差別也不影響外觀~(像我就只有一個...)
但我常看到龍都至少有兩隻角...

----------


## 夜星

我算是“其他”吧!
龍有很多的角耶~頭角.鼻角.側角......還有堆有的沒有的
光是某些龍就超過10隻角的了(超多
還有些是完全沒有角的(螭龍
而且我對龍也沒甚麼概念0.0

----------


## fwiflof

當然是四支角啊，四支角帥到不行WWWWW
證據是這個

你看很帥對吧！！快支持阿隱！！(這根本重點錯

----------


## 夜陌客

我選兩角~因為我個龍就是兩角WW
不過不管是幾隻角~都有牠帥氣得的地方!
所以~因龍而意吧!

阿五你怎麼可以搶先一步!!(搥胸
這樣我就不能設錢箱了!!(揍飛~

----------


## Giselle

看來大家還是比較鍾愛兩只角的龍啊~~難道說大家比較喜歡簡單而對稱的樣子？

----------


## 炼狱银龙

说实话我认识一条十角龙.........

----------


## 小藍龍

我覺得幾隻都行吧~XDD
就看畫家喜歡幾隻囉~
但我比較喜歡獨角啦>w<
話說龍算是獸對吧!所以獨角會被叫成獨角獸喔~(炸飛

----------


## 翠龍

其實這有點難講.應該看這龍的外表.特色.形式.......等等.在去看要配多少角才好看.也要看配的方式.位置.角度....等等.有些龍配四個反而會比配兩支角還好看.有些則是配三個角成.......等等.但應該多數是配兩腳比較常見適合.但比較普通

----------


## 雷爾卡魯

選擇了五支角！
雖然說感覺數量有點多
但是應該會帥到爆炸！

----------

